# Logging Support Cars



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been building up my small fleet of Logging Support Cars. 

First I have my camp fuel car. The large tank will hold fuel oil for the various steam driven machines, and the small tank will contain kerosene. The enclosed area will be filled with drums as well as some other logging related items. I will add hoses for the steam driven pump and to transfer the fuels as well as a few decals.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great Chris


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent work! Since they are on temporary trucks, what are you planning on putting under there?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Looking good! Are you coming to Marty's?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

The upper water car photo is the one on temporary trucks (the ones with the unpainted wheels), it will have trucks like the second one, Hartford Carter Brother's trucks. 

Yes Richard, I will be there with these cars. I hope to make it to your place on Thursday. It is in my schedule right now.

Chris


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris...that's great work. I really like both cars.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Chris 
WOW they really look great, looking forward to see them at Marty's, love your water Tanks 
Dennis


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Great work, Chris. Lookin fwd to seeing them (and you..) at Marty's

Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice modeling Chris! Great looking cars!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great looking cars! Nice weathering!


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Great work, very nice! 

Alec


----------

